
Beyond Hybrid War: How China Exploits Social Media to Sway American Opinion - tareqak
https://www.recordedfuture.com/china-social-media-operations/
======
tareqak
Quote of the "Key Judgments" section from the article:

Key Judgments

Chinese English-language social media influence operations are seeded by
state-run media, which overwhelmingly present a positive, benign, and
cooperative image of China.

Chinese influence accounts used paid advertisements to target American users
with political or nationally important messages and distorted general news
about China.

It is likely that weekly guidance issued by state propaganda authorities
drives accounts to propagate positive messages in concert regarding special
events once or twice a month.

We assess that these Chinese state-run influence accounts did not attempt a
large-scale campaign to influence American voters in the run-up to the
November 6, 2018, midterm elections. However, on a small scale, we observed
all of our researched state-run influence accounts disseminating breaking news
and biased content surrounding President Trump and China-related issues.

We believe that Russian social media influence operations are disruptive and
destabilizing because those techniques support Russia’s primary strategic
goal. Conversely, China’s state-run social media operations are largely
positive and coordinated because those techniques support Chinese strategic
goals.

